# USDA Zones no longer 1-11 (since 2012)



## A.M.P. Honey (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

the zip code feature seems to not work.. standard government feature.


----------



## justusflynns (Aug 2, 2012)

mathesonequip said:


> the zip code feature seems to not work.. standard government feature.


Worked using Firefox. But, generally, in agreement with the sentiment expressed.


----------



## The Redneck Hippie (Mar 29, 2014)

Yup, it's much more accurate now. I just wish the heat zone map would gain some traction and become more widely known and used, too. The two together would give much more info on which plants will grow in what areas. 

I work in a garden center and get asked often for plants that can't take our heat. People see them in the national magazines and want them, so when I tell them they won't grow here, the people always say, "Yes, it will! It's hardy to zone 7!" inch:


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, I whole-heartedly agree with you *******. The heat zone is just as important as the hardiness zone.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The zip code lookup feature works properly with Chrome browser I am using. The zone results are returned just under and slightly to the right of the zip input box. The update to the page is rather subtle and I had to look twice to see that anything had actually changed.


----------



## The Redneck Hippie (Mar 29, 2014)

Yep. To illustrate to those customers that don't understand, I tell them that Seattle and Austin are both zone 8b, but you wouldn't expect everything that grows well in Seattle to grow well down here, would you? Then the lightbulb goes on.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I would expect that _dandelions _would grow well in Austin. I can tell you from past experience that dandelions do quite well in Seattle. 

You probably don't get many customers in your garden center asking for dandelions, even though they are decent bee forage.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

The only Dandelion's in this vicinity, that I'm aware of, are in my container garden. 

I had to import the seed from elsewhere.

Besides good bee forage, they're also great salad greens, even the flowers.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

We experienced zone 4 temperatures this winter although we are officially 5A. I had one peach tree with some new growth (so it made it) but I'll be surprised to get any fruit. Now apples are another matter. They looked to be laughing off winter when I did my pruning a while back.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

the big box home stores and farm and garden stores all have peach trees for sale locally. I am in zone 4-b, they will not survive here long, same thing with tea-roses. you have to do your research before planting and adjust for your exact location.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

That's ok guys. We'll be happy to eat the peaches down here. If you've never had a tree ripened peach, you don't know what a peach tastes like. Peaches do not ripen once pulled from the tree. Once ripened, they don't ship. Tree ripes from the orchard last a few days at most on the counter. Just have to eat all you can in season .


----------



## The Redneck Hippie (Mar 29, 2014)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I would expect that _dandelions _would grow well in Austin. I can tell you from past experience that dandelions do quite well in Seattle.
> 
> You probably don't get many customers in your garden center asking for dandelions, even though they are decent bee forage.


  You'd be surprised, Rader - we've got quite a few people who ask for them! LOL! We don't have many salad greens, or greens for that matter, that grow in the heat (my collards and kale are blooming and on their way out right now, lettuce is long gone), so people do their research, learn that dandelions are edible, and want to buy them. We tell them to just go look in their yard, but some people want instant gratification - buy it and plant it without having to dig one up or collect seeds and wait for them to grow. I've been thinking of collecting seed so I can try to start some in pots and make a little extra money. 



mathesonequip said:


> the big box home stores and farm and garden stores all have peach trees for sale locally. I am in zone 4-b, they will not survive here long, same thing with tea-roses. *you have to do your research before planting and adjust for your exact location*.


 Man, you got that right, Matheson. I HATE telling people that that Red Delicious apple tree they bought from Wal Mart five years ago just isn't going to ever produce. I work the info desk, so at least I get a chance to teach them about chill hours, appropriate site selection, etc. 



Ross said:


> That's ok guys. We'll be happy to eat the peaches down here. If you've never had a tree ripened peach, you don't know what a peach tastes like. Peaches do not ripen once pulled from the tree. Once ripened, they don't ship. Tree ripes from the orchard last a few days at most on the counter. Just have to eat all you can in season .


Oh, you are so right, Ross. Same with figs. I just started a little orchard that eventually will be an acre or so in size. I plan to sell them at an honor stand at my front gate. The only advertising I'll need is a sign that says "Fresh PEACHES."


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Mine is unchanged, but I signed up recently. 6a, but the other side of our mountain ridge is 5b. And just for proof, my wife lost a lot of plants over the winter. The measure of a bad winter is that her rosemary dies, and it did.

Good fruit that won't ship: paw paws. They're the regional secret. You almost never find them in stores because they perish easily, but the fruit is delicious. We have some seedlings started. Hopefully the bees will like them too.


----------

